# Pittsburgh EMS



## Fish (Dec 30, 2010)

Does anyone know about this system? How often do they hire, what is there turnover like,and what does there hiring process consist of? Also, can an out of state Medic apply there without being a Pittsburgh resident?

Thanks for the help,


----------



## Medic785 (Dec 31, 2010)

The only thing I can add is that when I checked in to PGH EMS awhile back, their starting rates were VERY low.  Also, they generally used to only hire EMTs (they would hire paramedics and place them in EMT roles) and then promote the "EMTs" into paramedic positions rather than hire specifically for paramedic positions.  Things may have changed since then but this is how it generally was in the early 2000s.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 31, 2010)

this site should help answer many of your questions: http://tinyurl.com/32su22c


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> this site should help answer many of your questions: http://tinyurl.com/32su22c



I looked there, but the site does not answer my first two questions, plus a systems website and a Field Medic who works there views are completely different. Also, I have heard that EMS and FD there do not get along one bit, can anyone confirmt his?

Thank you,


----------



## catchtwenty2 (Jan 7, 2011)

I did my medic internship with Pittsburgh in 2005, live in the city, and have many friends who work for them. I dispatched for the city for while as well. I run at a suburban service just outside the city. 

Anyways, here goes:

Very busy urban paramedic only system. The three busiest trucks run at least 4800-5000 calls yearly. The slowest, M12, runs somewhere around 2200. There are 13 units - eleven 24 hour units at all times, and another two staffed 7a-11p. If their staffing allows, extra trucks may be put into service for a shift. EMS provides ALL rescue services in the city, FD does not. There are two heavy rescues (R1, R2) centrally located in the city. These are each staffed with two personnel. These are typically only dispatched on MVC's, cardiac/resp arrests, physical rescues, elevator emergencies, etc. As far as the system goes, you also have access to an "on the road" MD in a squad, this unit carries extra drugs, complicated airway kits, surgical supplies, etc. They are dispatched to any cardiac arrest, can self dispatch to any "bad call", or available on request. This unit is staffed by second/third year Emergency Medicine residents, and sometimes by attending MD's. This unit usually handles any MD radio consults as well. If there is a discrepancy, there is always an EM attending in the hospital communications center you can speak to as well. There are six tertiary care level hospitals in the city, four are part of the same health system. Three are adult Level 1 trauma facilities, one is a pediatric Level 1 facility. Excellent working relationship with ED physicians in every facility, and though this goes for about every service in the area, the city seems to have a better one due to volume.

Shifts are 8's. There are three "lines" per truck: 7-3, 3-11 & 11-7. There are at least two other people on your "line" for one truck, and every month you change shifts. One Crew Chief per line. So if your line is on 11-7 this month, next month you're 3-11, then 7-3, and repeat. You work five days, then off two, then six, then off three, then off five, repeat. 

Everyone runs out of a station, but this varies from a stand-alone medic station, to a single tiny room in a fire station with three recliners. No bunks. Even the standalone stations aren't much more then three recliners spaced further apart. Really can only 'half sleep' since there is no station alerting. 

Hiring is pretty straightforward, no residency required to apply, only after hire. The only testing involved is a very easy "agility course", but its just carrying equipment, using a stair chair and stretcher up and down stairs. I believe there is only one interview. On hire, you go to their "academy", which involves rescue training, and protocol/skill review. After that, you ride third with a preceptor. I'm not sure how long this part takes though. 

The last time they hired was last summer (2010). This was the first time in about three years certified medics were hired as opposed to "trainees", who were paid to attend medic school. The latter hires were an effort to 'diversify' EMS. I don't know when the next time PEMS will hire. 

Pay sucks in comparison to other areas, but first year is pretty on-par with other 911 services in Allegheny County. Its somewhere around 12.75/hr. You get a raise every year, and in five years you top out at somewhere around 22/hr. After that five years, you're one of the best paid medics in the area. There is plenty of overtime available, and you can work as much as you would like really. However, you're probably gonna work way more then you want to. Its VERY common to be "forced" at the end of your shift and be detailed somewhere for the next 8 hours at least once a week. I don't know if this has gotten any better with the recent hires. I used to announce overtime on the dispatch channel, and really don't remember a shift going by where I didn't announce at least two spots. 

But, its one of the few places around here where you can retire with a pension.

As far as turnover, there is some, but it probably has the least out of anywhere in the county. Mostly people leaving the area, getting hired by PD/Fire, hired at a better job out of state, way too burned out, retiring, etc. Plenty of medics have been there for years. Morale varies from person to person. As with anywhere, you have great medics, crap medics, plenty of burnouts, people who love it, hate it, etc.

As far as Fire, EMS and Police getting along, they all do on scene from what I've seen in the past. Fire also runs first responder details with EMS.

For me, personally, I've been at odds with applying there, even though I live in the city and have many friends that work for PEMS. I like lots about the system, but the deal-breaker for me; were the shifts, scheduling, and chance of being forced into a 16 with only 8 hours off to follow after. 

I love my 24's... 

Any other questions, just ask on here or PM me.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 8, 2011)

how long does it take a new hire to get a full time spot on one of the rescues?  

Truth be told, the pay kinda sucks, as does the 8 hour shifts (love my 12s in a busy urban system), but if after 3-5 years on the ambulance I can put in for a spot on a rescue, and pick up OT on the ambulance, then it might be worth considering.


----------



## catchtwenty2 (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't think there is anyone with less then 15+ years bid onto the rescues, as its the best gig in the city, but you can get detailed or take OT on them. On any kind of major rescue call though, the ambulance crews will helping the rescue with tasks since its only staffed with two. Everyone is similarly qualified in rescue skills after hire... but, competence in them is another thing. 

As far as pay, there are plenty of opportunities for OT. If you pick up a special event detail (Steelers/Pirates/Pens games, concerts, fairs, etc), you make something like 35/hr, regardless of seniority or base rate. You'll also make acting crew chief pay on occasion. But believe it or not, the starting rate is livable for here. Pittsburgh is a very cheap city to live decently in. Besides, you're going to be at work all the time. Ha.


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you very much for the info


----------



## MMiz (Jan 9, 2011)

catchtwenty2, amazing information, thank you.  Welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2011)

catchtwenty2 said:


> I don't think there is anyone with less then 15+ years bid onto the rescues, as its the best gig in the city, but you can get detailed or take OT on them. On any kind of major rescue call though, the ambulance crews will helping the rescue with tasks since its only staffed with two. Everyone is similarly qualified in rescue skills after hire... but, competence in them is another thing.
> 
> As far as pay, there are plenty of opportunities for OT. If you pick up a special event detail (Steelers/Pirates/Pens games, concerts, fairs, etc), you make something like 35/hr, regardless of seniority or base rate. You'll also make acting crew chief pay on occasion. But believe it or not, the starting rate is livable for here. Pittsburgh is a very cheap city to live decently in. Besides, you're going to be at work all the time. Ha.



8hr shifts are not as good as 24, but from what I have researched Pittsburgh is a very affordable city. The cost of living is similar to where I currently live, But our starting pay is 52k a year.


----------

